# enigmatic marks on a healthy plant



## redpassion (Jul 13, 2016)

*Hello MEMBERS, Yesterday I found 4 leaves with a strange mark upon or within the leaves.  The only and highly improbable explanations I could think of was 1) a case of extreme iron defiency, 2) Chlorosis, 3) Necrosis 4) some substance that came from somewhere landed on the leaves. This so called substance was not removable with light finger nail scrapping. HELP, HELP, HELP. Can any member identify what this is?  I haven't a clue. *  Having difficulties uploading 2 photographs. Sorry cannot upload. 

View attachment PICT0017.jpg


View attachment PICT0018.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 13, 2016)

Could you have splashed nutrient water on the leaves?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jul 13, 2016)

Hard to say without seeing a more plant wide pic so that we can look for a pattern. From the close up pics that appears to be light bleaching or chemical bleaching. My guess is that water or nutrients were splashed onto the leaves and then they sat beneath intense light which cause those spots to burn into the leaf and destroy the chlorophyll, turning it white.

Is this occurring on just 1-2 lower leaves? or upper leaves? does it form any kind of pattern on the plant?


----------



## redpassion (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi Hushpuppy, Thanks for replying. The whole plant is perfectly healthy and will be ready for harvest in a couple of weeks. The plant is Med Gom 1 and is growing outside and not under hot lights.


----------



## redpassion (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi The Hemp Goddess. Highly unlikely that any water/nutrient. The plant is growing in my garden. Very healthy and will be ready for harvest in a couple of weeks. These unscrapable marks were found on leaves reasonably close to the buds. As I had to destroy another plant which had powdery white mildew on practically all leaves. The previous day there were no signs of the mildew. I could have tried to eradicate the spores passing ann Ultra Violet light close to all the leaves, but I reconsidered as white powdery mildew always starts within the plant, and as I have read that it needs about 48 days to manifest externally, I decided to cut at soil level.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 14, 2016)

Wow, that didn't look like pm to me.. more like bleaching from the light/sun? Hm.. well if it was pm you know to clean the whole room. Sorry you lost the plant. mojo for next time.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 14, 2016)

Could be from anything, like bird crap. With just a few weeks to go I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 15, 2016)

Something got splashed on it. Sure you weren't drunk and spilled your Moonshine. Lol,,Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------

